# Help needed for 1966 Ariens clutch spring replacement



## Neil Tolhurst (Nov 28, 2014)

Can anyone suggest a method for replacing the clutch spring on my 1966 Ariens? The forward end is easy, the rearward end is not. It's in a very hard to reach and see location - photo attached.


----------



## Harry (Nov 14, 2014)

Neil,

I just did the exact same thing. The easiest way is to take the sno-tro attachment off. Get the spring on the lever and use a strong zip tie on the other end to fish it through the hole that you now have access to. You can try just by taking the belt guard off, you will be able to see the hole, but not much room to work. Might want to wear some eye protection as well. That's a pretty strong spring.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

use vise grips and get them tight on the spring end, to move it. needle nose vice grips can get in tight spots.
I second, eye protection is a good idea. springs come off sometimes with great force and fly like a bullet and can take an eye with them. I was tightening a bolt one time on my F150 suspension and under it was a hardened washer. the washer split in 2 and one fragment bounced off my glasses and put a nick in it. without the glasses it would have cut my eye badly, it was sharp as a razor. I have had small springs come off with force and embed the end of the spring in my finger like a fishhook. 

split the tractor from the blower housing and maybe that would help a lot. those old ones split apart very easily and hinge on a bottom pin, they are very easy to work on in general.


----------



## Harry (Nov 14, 2014)

here's a pic indicating where the spring attaches to the lever assembly


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

I have a few old Ariens blowers and will take a look at mine.
it helps if the spring has a long lead on it with 180 degree hook end, you can feed it in there and connect it
the worst are the springs with little or no lead, and the hook end almost 360 degrees, makes it hard to connect


----------



## pckeen (Nov 13, 2014)

Buy a set of forceps - needle nose pliars sometimes are not long enough to get in tight spaces like these. You can get forceps at any decent fishing store.


----------



## Neil Tolhurst (Nov 28, 2014)

Thanks, Harry. That is helpful, it is very hard to see the attachment point on the lever. What photo program did you use to add the text balloon?


----------



## Neil Tolhurst (Nov 28, 2014)

*Ariens clutch spring fun*

Thanks, folks. Those ideas fit with what my son & I did Thursday morning after the spring broke. We'll have to do it again because the spring we installed from an old junker I have also broke within five minutes of running the machine. That was after about 90 minutes of installation struggle. The local shop has two of the springs in stock that I'll buy today. I think I'll also get a long needle nose plier to go along with my needle nose plier and forceps collection. If I find some anti-frustration or patience enhancement pills, I'll get some of those, too.


----------



## Harry (Nov 14, 2014)

Neil,

I have used a program a called SnagIt by Techsmith for years. Its cheap $30 or so for the latest version. 

I recommend the original spring part #*Ariens 08300400 *SG TENS .125X.437X5.5. Others will work but for the $11 -16 dollars do it once. With the proper tension and resilience. Its a good idea to have more than on hand. The same part is used in two locations on your machine.


----------



## Neil Tolhurst (Nov 28, 2014)

*Clutch spring replaced, machine back to work!*

Done! This time it wasn't too bad. The difference was using my telescoping inspection mirror and the long reach needle nose plier I bought today to get the rear end of the spring into the hidden hole. A conversation with an experienced mechanic at the local dealer this morning resulted in a small tip and the reassurance that there is no easy way. Two springs and a belt cost close to $50. The springs were $13 + each.


----------



## Harry (Nov 14, 2014)

Glad to hear that you are up and running. Treat her right and it will last a life time.


----------



## BobJoy (Feb 23, 2015)

I just had the same problem. I have the spring but can't figure where it connects. I could make my own rig with a few holes. Mine was bought 1968. 10m5 0011120


----------



## Harry (Nov 14, 2014)

Bob,

Did you get it figured out? THX 4 the thanks!


----------



## BobJoy (Feb 23, 2015)

Harry,

I presently pull on a clothline rope for clutch pressure. Works better than I thought it would. I'll be drilling some holes to connect my spring after it stops snowing several times a week , near boston.


----------

